# Chesapeake Bay Retriever Pups 2 Left



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I have two pups left and am looking for a good home for them. I have both parents and they are outstanding hunting and family dogs give me a call if you have any questions. Chris 801-680-0563 :O||:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where? Pics?


----------

